# #88 Dale jr. kit?



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Does a kit exist of the NASCAR #88 Dale Earnhardt jr. Amp or Air Guard car?

I looked on eBay. Nada.


----------



## C43GO (Sep 26, 2007)

no you will have to buy a donor kit then lok for decals on ebay or mikes decals


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Don't count on one being done either. Revell has completely dropped NASCAR from the books now. Meaning no COT. Although there is plenty of NASCAR kits out there and looking hard you can get them pretty cheap.
I do know someone makes the COT in resin utilizing the regular plastic kits for the guts.

Good Luck
Chris


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Like the other guys said- no COT car kit and likely not one coming. You would have to get a '07 Monte Carlo kit and a resin body (several different ones out there) and then add a decal set- which is made of the #88. By the time you do all of this it would be cheaper and faster just to buy a diecast- being a builder it pains me to say that. A diecast is the best way to get any of the newer cars, unless you are like me and would prefer to build a kit from the ground up. Things could change though- just recently decals for Petty's 86/87 STP Pontiac came out. That only took 22 years LOL.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nope. Revell ended their long term partnership with Nascar last year, so there are no news kits planned. They hadn't done an all new tool for the cars in a while anyway. I have not even seen a resin CoT model around. The best you might find is a die cast.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Here's a link for the resin COT cars if you really want to build one.

http://www.mikesscalespeedshop.com/msss_resin_bodies.htm

Chris


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, never looked for a resin body for the COT. Those look pretty good and a decent price for a body kit. Now we just need someone to do the decals!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

robiwon said:


> Wow, never looked for a resin body for the COT. Those look pretty good and a decent price for a body kit. Now we just need someone to do the decals!


Not going to see that anytime soon.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Understood guys. Thanks. 

I wanted to make one for a close friend of mine who's into NASCAR for some reason and he's a big fan of Dale jr.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Not going to see that anytime soon.


 You seem very certain in that statement. Care to enlighten me?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nascar's licensing and hoop jumping made not only Revell give it up, btu companies like Slix that used to do Nascar decals. Does anyone do aftermarket Nascar decals now??


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Am I good or what?

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze23f44/mikesdecals/id461.html

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze23f44/mikesdecals/id462.html

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze23f44/mikesdecals/id555.html

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze23f44/mikesdecals/id439.html
It also appears that there are another brand of decals on ebay right now. Just go to models/kits and type in Earnhardt. There are about 5 other decals for the 08/09 COT cars.

Now, I got you a COT car, the decals and all you need now is a Revell NASCAR kit of a Chevy and you are ready to build!
Chris


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

cool. and at $12 they are pretty reasonable. i wonder if they are licensed or not? basic Revell NASCAR kits are pretty common for a donor chassis/


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks SD454. I see a NASCAR COT in my future! Thanks for the links.


----------

